# FreeBSD 8.1 and sdn_hda no sound



## srivo (Dec 5, 2010)

Like many I have problem with my sound card. I tried a couple of thing and didn't succeed yet. I read a bit on snd_hda(4) but not so simple to reboot every time. Is there a better way?

Here is my /boot/loader.conf

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
```

here is the result of cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #1 HDMI> (play)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```


----------



## EdGe (Dec 5, 2010)

srivo said:
			
		

> ... not so simple to reboot every time. Is there a better way?



If you are referring to device.hints(5)() in snd_hda(4)() there is no other way than to reboot.


----------



## rusty (Dec 5, 2010)

I've found the perl script at the end of http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15082 works very well.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 5, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> If you are referring to device.hints(5)() in snd_hda(4)() there is no other way than to reboot.



Incorrect.

kenv()


----------



## EdGe (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't worry, *richardpl*. I wasn't offended. Thanks for correcting me. I will pay more attention in the future what I'm suggesting (after reading the manual carefully). I promise.:r

*srivo:* Sorry for the misleading information. Indeed I didn't know it's posible to dump and modify the kernel variables.


----------



## srivo (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried selven perl scrip and didn't solve the sound problem. I also tried to had 

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker
```
to the /boot/device.hints

I also test 
	
	



```
hint.hdac.0.config="gpion"
```
 n from 1 to 3 now

No result so far


----------



## srivo (Dec 9, 2010)

*sound issue without issu*

I tried all gpio setting between 0 and 7 and no sound yet.


----------



## srivo (Dec 9, 2010)

It works! Strange but look like the problem was hardware and not BSD. I boot back into Ubuntu and the sound wasn't working nether. I remove hint parameter associate with the sound card.

I shutdown and unplug for 10 seconds and back into FreeBSD and now the sound work!


----------



## aragon (Dec 9, 2010)

srivo said:
			
		

> Strange but look like the problem was hardware and not BSD.


It usually is hardware. 

Thanks for updating us.


----------

